
Apple May Finally Ditch Problematic Butterfly Keyboard with MacBook Air Refresh - rbanffy
https://hothardware.com/news/apple-may-ditch-butterfly-keyboard-macbook-air-refresh
======
headalgorithm
See this discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20353148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20353148)

~~~
rbanffy
Sadly, I can't delete my entry. :-(

